# Tanker "adria" 1927



## talaos (Jan 23, 2006)

HI EVERY BODY,

I HAVE PURCHASED A SEXTANT MADE BY "PLATH HAMBURG"
UNDER THE GRADUATIONS IS WRITEN: "atlantic tanker"
IN THE BOX IS ENGRAVED " ADRIA"
I FOUND "ADRIA" as a tanker built in 1927 for the atlantic tanker co.

DOES ANY BODY CAN FIND A PICTURE ABOUT THIS SHIP???

Merry CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

There was a tanker of that name supplied/bunkered the Scharnhorst during the war (WW2)


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

talaos,
_Adria_ was a 6,487 GRT tanker which was built by AG Weser, Bremen. Completed in 1927 as _Adria_ for J T Essberger, Hamburg, (Atlantic Tank Reederei). Requisitioned by the Kriegsmarine in 1940. Seized in May 1945 at Kiel. To MoWT and renamed _Empire Tageos_. Allocated in 1946 to USSR and renamed _Kazbek_. Sold in 1947 to Gdynia America Line, Poland, and renamed _Karpaty_. Scrapped in 1958 at Spezia, Italy.
I couldn't find a picture of her but there was a scale model kit of her as _Karpaty_ produced. (Now out of production). The model is illustrated here to give you an idea of what she looked like:
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://store.jsc.pl/galerie/070_k.jpg&imgrefurl=http://store.jsc.pl/%3Fd%3Dkatalog%26k_id%3D13%26sort%3Dcena&usg=__LIu7_WgCVhNrOEZvANQ1F3YNJL8=&h=127&w=90&sz=5&hl=en&start=12&tbnid=pvmwem29gfD7zM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=64&prev=/images%3Fq%3DKarpaty%252Btanker%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GPCK_enGB341GB343 Scroll down to Karpaty and click the title. A page showing the model's details will come up, each picture can be enlarged by clicking on it.
Essberger still exists as a shipping group and they are in the process of compiling an image archive but it's not yet available on the net. Link here:
http://www.rantzau.de/About/ImageArchive.aspx If you don't want to wait you could try writing to the company to ask if they have a picture of her and request a copy. They will be interested that you have the sextant.
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## talaos (Jan 23, 2006)

thank you very much for theses informations
Best regards


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*M/v Adria*



talaos said:


> HI EVERY BODY,
> 
> I HAVE PURCHASED A SEXTANT MADE BY "PLATH HAMBURG"
> UNDER THE GRADUATIONS IS WRITEN: "atlantic tanker"
> ...


The above vessel was overhauled by the Immingham Graving Dock I joined her there as Radio Officer she was renamed Empire Tageos and was transferred to the Russians in Port Said Sorry I dont have any photos but if you require any other information please contact me at [email protected] Regards John Larder


----------

